# Ages Software?



## Apologist4Him (Mar 21, 2011)

Ages Software still in business? Curious because I tried to place an order on their site and it didn't go through. I also tried to download free material, to no avail. On one of the technical support pages there is an advisory dating back to 2008. Anybody have the scoop on Ages Software?

Thankfully I found another site to order the volumes I wanted (for about half the price ).


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 22, 2011)

Good question. It appears that they have converted some of their packages to the Quick Verse format. QV has been selling them of late.

I just tried to re-download previously purchased packages (as an experiment) and it worked for me. But, that doesn't mean that you can still purchase them.


----------

